# Where are you from



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Greece.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

my mom


----------



## annago68 (May 19, 2015)

Europe, Sweden


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

LenaAndersen92 said:


> I was born in Copenhagen, Denmark, but I only lived there until I was 2 years old, and then my family and I moved to Canada. So I guess I'm split between Denmark and Canada?


If you only been in Denmark for 2 years, from when you were born. Then id consider myself Canadian , but that is maybe just me.
When you dont remeber anything from those 2 years.
Unless, you know how to talk Danish, ec?. still have strong connection. if both parents are danish... Or you dont like Canada that much maybe even ?.

What i am interested in with the poll mostly is present living place.. adress.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

The Netherlands, Europe


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Woohoo! Go Europe!

First this forum, then the world!


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

California, United States of America, North America


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Ninjaws said:


> Woohoo! Go Europe!
> 
> First this forum, then the world!


Never!


----------



## LenaAndersen92 (May 15, 2015)

Mirkwood said:


> If you only been in Denmark for 2 years, from when you were born. Then id consider myself Canadian , but that is maybe just me.
> When you dont remeber anything from those 2 years.
> Unless, you know how to talk Danish, ec?. still have strong connection. if both parents are danish... Or you dont like Canada that much maybe even ?.
> 
> What i am interested in with the poll mostly is present living place.. adress.


Well I guess I'd classify myself as North American. Canadian by nationality and Dane/Irish by ethnicity (Mom's Irish, Dad's Danish). I grew up speaking English in the house so I barely know Danish, but I know some words and phrases. And swear words, thanks to my Dad :tongue:


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Never!


Note how all the people in my gif are American. 
Irony is best served cold.erc2:


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Ninjaws said:


> Note how all the people in my gif are American.
> Irony is best served cold.erc2:


Hey,
Us 'muricans doubt the legitimacy of some of those guys.
Ain't saying who.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Hey,
> Us 'muricans doubt the legitimacy of some of those guys.
> Ain't saying who.


The car might just be Mexican, he can't help it though.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Ninjaws said:


> The car might just be Mexican, he can't help it though.


Nope. Git outta my country. All of it.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Nope. Git outta my country. All of it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Ninjaws said:


>


----------



## Bagheera (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm from Europe, just like most others so far (unexpectedly).


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Africa. This forum is seriously hurting for some broader cultural representation.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

It's fascinating to find out I'm pretty much the only person from Central America on PerC; and, based on poll results, one out of 2 in Latin America :laughing:


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Surprised at the poll. But a good surprised. =)


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm from Europe (Austria)


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

The North Americans are pushing back!


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

LenaAndersen92 said:


> Well I guess I'd classify myself as North American. Canadian by nationality and Dane/Irish by ethnicity (Mom's Irish, Dad's Danish). I grew up speaking English in the house so I barely know Danish, but I know some words and phrases. And swear words, thanks to my Dad :tongue:


 okay, so you were not taught how to speak danish so much. 
What about traditions ? you got two passports then?, one of my cousins has 3 ^^, canadian, australian, danish. Which I am just a tiny bit envious of at times . (Dad Canadian, he was born denarmk, but moved to australia as kid.. something like that)

Haha so funny the last bit , I can just imagine it, getting worked up, and then out comes these swear words.. something like.. "Lorte, pis, røv, møg, skide, dumme, trælse, idiotiske, satan, skrammel, forpulede, ..." something :tongue:


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Are someone good at using the search tool?, I apperently sux at it, or then the tool was not working properly when i tried.
I am sure this poll has been made befor, would be fun to see the results of the old ones.


----------



## Chips (Apr 21, 2015)

Yet another European.  Switzerland, to be exact.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Erm my country is kinda a mix of both Europe and Asia sooo


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Moist and humid Indonesia. :kitteh:


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

Europe, Finland


----------



## Suchi i Frutta (Feb 14, 2015)

Europe,Italy


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

O Canada...


----------



## Salia (May 12, 2015)

Europe, Austria


----------



## Wejdan (Jun 11, 2015)

Middle east, saudi arabia


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

America, Long Island, New York boi


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

Brazil


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Disproving American stereotypes since 1992.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

South America, Brazil


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Disney World. (Florida)


----------



## YellowDaffodil (Aug 4, 2013)

Sydney, Australia. That's Oceania, right?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks to my vote, North America is once again tied with Europe.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

gardengnome said:


> Florida, USA *peels orange*


Broke the tie

USA - Jersey

* eats a jersey tomatoes while rubbing jersey corn on stomach *


----------



## Lacuna (Oct 17, 2014)

backdrop12 said:


> Broke the tie
> 
> USA - Jersey
> 
> * eats a jersey tomatoes while rubbing jersey corn on stomach *


Eyyyyyyyyyyyy high five. We have surprisingly awesome veggies.

I'm from the Jersey Shore. (And have never been tanner than sour cream due to gingervitis*. D'oh)


*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginger_Kids


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Pennsylvania, USA

we put the PA in party amiright


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Finland, northern Europe I guess. Some call it a part of Scandinavia but it isn't once you look at the geography.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm deeply offended that you didn't make America, the beautiful land of the free, into one option.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Quick question: where do you have to live in order to vote "other"? I doubt there are any arctic researchers or aliens among us.


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

Mbaruh said:


> Quick question: where do you have to live in order to vote "other"? I doubt there are any arctic researchers or aliens among us.


Maybe they have WiFi in other galaxies and we just don't know it yet.


----------



## Tweedle.dee (Jun 10, 2015)

Nigeria!!!


----------



## Phantaspark (Feb 6, 2015)

piscesfish said:


> Pennsylvania, USA
> 
> we put the PA in party amiright


Yeah! *goes to high-five*

*trips over pothole*

*falls onto ground, spilling Philly cheese steak and pierogies*


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

A proud Aussie!


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Mbaruh said:


> Quick question: where do you have to live in order to vote "other"? I doubt there are any arctic researchers or aliens among us.


Very late reply .

Haha, good question.. I just sorta went by the map I posted in first reply, and to me it seemed some might be missing. Islands and such. 
Also just to give the option


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Hella Rad Trash said:


> I'm deeply offended that you didn't make America, the beautiful land of the free, into one option.


Sorry  . Was just what I went by, I myself thought it seemed wrong that Asia and Russia, etc was lumped together too.
but where to end and divide? I just googled "continents" or something and found that description.

--


North America sure has caught up since last time I looked , also seemed wrong to me that there would be that many europeans.


----------



## LadyAeroniel (Jun 5, 2015)

North America, California


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Europe, Italy!


----------



## nevraxis (Jul 23, 2015)

Europe, Romania


----------



## gfuzzy (Mar 26, 2015)

Anybody from Brasil here?? <3


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

North America ~ Texas!


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

France


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I come from Dorne, specifically, home to the best wine and Wi-Fi in Westeros!


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

America: 

Related:


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Haha funny thing is I was thinking of making a similar poll


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Southeastern European. Pretty much on the middle of the world map


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

England


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

lolalalah said:


> Southeastern European. Pretty much on the middle of the world map


Armenia?


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

muslamicinfidel said:


> Armenia?


Nope


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Born in the US.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Europe, Finland.


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

Nebraska, USA.


----------



## Pillars of Creation (Aug 5, 2015)

I am from Poland, like someone on first pages.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

I find the results somewhat surprising. 

Could it be said to reflect an general view on whos on the internet?, probably a far fetched thought, but for sites somewhat like this.


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

double post


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mirkwood said:


> I find the results somewhat surprising.
> 
> Could it be said to reflect an general view on whos on the internet?, probably a far fetched thought, but for sites somewhat like this.


How do you find it surprising?


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

gracie1030 said:


> How do you find it surprising?


I would had thought there would be more from north america than europe, as the poll also showed at an point.
In my thinking, MBTI and all would be more wide spread, popular and used there, also because of this being an english site.
Also kinda how little there is from other continents.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

The Chicago area...


----------



## Can Wang (Mar 4, 2015)

Asia.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Straiya


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

The Shark said:


> Straiya


I want you to know the sole reason I came into this thread was to see if you said 'Straya instead of Australia.

DC area, USA


----------



## faithh (Aug 23, 2015)

Singapore, and no, it's not in China


----------



## Vegas (Aug 2, 2015)

I live in the suburbs of Paris


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

So many people from other places! I love that we can congregate here no matter where we're from! Hello friends! :welcoming:

(I'm from the USA)


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Westy365 said:


> So many people from other places! I love that we can congregate here no matter where we're from! Hello friends! :welcoming:
> 
> (I'm from the USA)


yeah it's pretty beautiful ^_^

Hello back at ya from Eastern Europe


----------

